# Riho is my favorite female wrestler in AEW



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

She's really an amazing wrestler and adorable. I only seen like 3 matches of her and I love her already. She's great at playing the underdog with a lot of heart. It really makes me want to root for her. I like her better then any of the girls on the roster currently. She's the best worker in my opinion. She is a Japanese AJ Lee, I think that's a fair comparison. But I think she's a way better wrestler then AJ.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> She's really an amazing wrestler and adorable. I only seen like 3 matches of her and I love her already. She's great at playing the underdog with a lot of heart. It really makes me want to root for her. I like her better then any of the girls on the roster currently. She's the best worker in my opinion. She is a Japanese AJ Lee, I think that's a fair comparison. But I think she's a way better wrestler then AJ.


She's an outstanding performer. I still can't believe she's only 98 lbs.

The ending sequence she did with Shida at All Out was perfection. None of the current top WWE women performers like Charlotte or "The Man" Lynch or Bliss are capable of pulling it off.

I became a fan of hers after that match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you. I think shes one of the best females they have. She has a really good character and has really interesting good in ring wrestling. She is sorta over to with the american crowd. I think she will be the first womens champion. I think they put Rose in the match to look cool having a transgender but she wont win. Of course im sure she will win but i dont think they will pick her as the first choice. Riho is a much better talent that is a hell of a lot more of a better choice to go in the history as your first world champion.

I think the first champion should be someone honorable of being crowned the first. So Khan said japan is going to be wcws lucha of wrestlers. That being said i hope they still bring in lots of mexican wrestlers


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

By far the most gorgeous. 


Oh she's also a great wrestler as well.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

She is great, I personally wanna see more of Yuka Sakazaki myself


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*I love her. roud*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

deadcool said:


> She's an outstanding performer. I still can't believe she's only 98 lbs.
> 
> The ending sequence she did with Shida at All Out was perfection. None of the current top WWE women performers like Charlotte or "The Man" Lynch or Bliss are capable of pulling it off.
> 
> I became a fan of hers after that match.


She's so fucking good I am highly impressed. She's like 22 years old wtf. She can work better then most of the girls in the WWE. These Japanese girls really be putting the American wrestlers to shame.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully, Riho ends up becoming the 1st ever AEW Women's Champion; especially after delivering what was probably her 4th good match in a row on AEW


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *I love her. roud*


Same here. Same here.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I like her a lot. I was rooting for Shida but I hope Riho becomes the first champ.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Look I'll tell you guys straight up I am not that excited for AEW but if they sign her and I get to see more of Riho I would have more of a reason to watch. I want to see more. She's one of the best they got. Sign her. I would watch AEW just to watch her wrestle straight up. And Kenny Omega.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> She's so fucking good I am highly impressed. She's like 22 years old wtf. She can work better then most of the girls in the WWE. These Japanese girls really be putting the American wrestlers to shame.


She might be only 22 but she have more experience than any other women in AEW because she started at the age of 9


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Even though I was rooting for Shida, I think Riho's pretty groovy. She would be an excellent champion.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

1. Kenny Omega
2. Riho
3. Moxley

My top 3 in AEW. In that order.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's funny that when she's in the ring with other women who are over 30 years old, she's the veteran XD


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I can almost guarantee you she has more seemingly endless stamina than 80% of the roster, and I've seen her in matches where she will just go go go. The great thing about this lady is that you can market her as the most obvious underdog imaginable against goliaths that stand in front of her. She's literally perfect to gain fan sympathy with.

She was trained by the great Emi Sakura of ICE RIBBON and has been freelancing around the world for years.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Look I'll tell you guys straight up I am not that excited for AEW but if they sign her and I get to see more of Riho I would have more of a reason to watch. I want to see more. She's one of the best they got. Sign her. I would watch AEW just to watch her wrestle straight up. And Kenny Omega.


She is signed and is moving to the US in October.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't understand when someone says : She look like a kid, she's too small….

Her size is the same than the one of Io Shirai and she's even taller than Kairi Sane.



shandcraig said:


> She is signed and is moving to the US in October.


No Shida is signed full time and is moving to the US.

Riho will stay in Japan because she will appear more on Stardom than in AEW.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> She is signed and is moving to the US in October.


YES! YES! YES! 
I'm glad. I heard rumor she wasn't signed. Yes! I love her.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I'd say it was because of her and Gatoh Move that I managed to find an interesting pocket wrestling movement growing in South East Asia called Singapore Pro Wrestling.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> No Shida is signed full time and is moving to the US.
> 
> Riho will stay in Japan because she will appear more on Stardom than in AEW.


I'm so sad now.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'm so sad now.


Sorry but it's better to know it now than to know it at the last moment :smile2:


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't get on Riho. It seems like every match her opponent is doing everything in their power not to snap her like a twig. She might actually die wrestling Rose.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

it is confirmed she is moving to the states in october and shes fully signed with AEW.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> it is confirmed she is moving to the states in october and shes fully signed with AEW


Man hopefully, it would be a huge letdown if they missed her. I'm just starting to get invested in her. Don't break my heart like that Riho.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Man hopefully, it would be a huge letdown if they missed her. I'm just starting to get invested in her. Don't break my heart like that Riho.




The announcers said it themselves during the match at ALL OUT


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> The announcers said it themselves during the match at ALL OUT


Are you sure about that ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah I don't see what's special about her, especially in the "she's so much better than ___" sense. Honestly I think the Joshi benefit from being Asian. Nothing i've seen from joshi in AEW suggests American women in general aren't on that level.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I don't see what's special about her, especially in the "she's so much better than ___" sense. Honestly I think the Joshi benefit from being Asian. Nothing i've seen from joshi in AEW suggests American women in general aren't on that level.


If you go down the list of the American female wrestlers that are signed by AEW I just don't think they compare. It's probably due to her training when she was so young she is just simply better then them. She knows what she is doing in the ring, she is clean and smooth. A lot of them don't have her experience they are rough around the edges. More so I am comparing her to the wrestlers in AEW. Like others have said she is a 22 year old veteran. 22 but has done it for longer then all of them. It shows. She's amazing.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I don't see what's special about her, especially in the "she's so much better than ___" sense. Honestly I think the Joshi benefit from being Asian. Nothing i've seen from joshi in AEW suggests American women in general aren't on that level.


Okay, can you share any names that stick out in particular?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Comon bruh

Nyla Rose
Brandi Rhodes
Allie
Britt Baker
Penelope Ford
Bea Prstley
Sadie Gibbs

among the names on the female AEW roster. Riho mops the floor with them. She's simply better and more experienced.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I don't see what's special about her, especially in the "she's so much better than ___" sense. Honestly I think the Joshi benefit from being Asian. Nothing i've seen from joshi in AEW suggests American women in general aren't on that level.



I'm a huge fan Io Shirai and for me Riho will be even better than her in the future.

Japanese wrestler overall are way faster, resistant and more precise in what they do in the ring.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

for starters she has much more character than the rest of those generic pretty faces. She is much much much more of a better wrestler than most of those pretty faces.

Pretty good enough reasons to make her the first champ


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> If you go down the list of the American female wrestlers that are signed by AEW I just don't think they compare. It's probably due to her training when she was so young she is just simply better then them. She knows what she is doing in the ring, she is clean and smooth. A lot of them don't have her experience they are rough around the edges. More so I am comparing her to the wrestlers in AEW. Like others have said she is a 22 year old veteran. 22 but has done it for longer then all of them. It shows. She's amazing.


For me I don't think any of the women stand out, which is why the praise for Joshi is weird. The Joshi are just as botchy and clunky as the other women.



Alexander_G said:


> Okay, can you share any names that stick out in particular?


American women in general Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley, Tessa Blanchard off the top. In AEW for me none of the women have made me go " yeah she's the one"


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

By the way i'm not saying that the american wrestlers are bad, far from that.

The difference in the ring come from the fact that in Japan they don't really care about the look, the most important thing is how good you are in the ring.

In America the physique is more important than the in-ring abilities.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> For me I don't think any of the women stand out, which is why the praise for Joshi is weird. *The Joshi are just as botchy and clunky as the other women.
> *
> 
> 
> American women in general Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley, Tessa Blanchard off the top. In AEW for me none of the women have made me go " yeah she's the one"


Do you even watch wrestling bro that's not true.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> For me I don't think any of the women stand out, which is why the praise for Joshi is weird. The Joshi are just as botchy and clunky as the other women.
> 
> 
> 
> American women in general Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley, Tessa Blanchard off the top. In AEW for me none of the women have made me go " yeah she's the one"


In this case I'm just asking about AEW ladies. How about Awesome Kong? Bea Priestley?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Out of all the women's wrestlers I've seen in AEW where I didn't have prior experience to them, Riho is the one that's impressed the most. She's quick, she's sudden, she can sell well, etc. She reminds me a lot of Kairi Sane.

I think the only downfall of her right now is that with her size the stories are limited on what you can tell with her. She'll always be the underdog. With someone like Kairi at least, she has enough size and muscle on her where she can switch it up in matches.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Bea/Britt for the title would've been better choice tbh. I dont get whats so special about the Joshi wrestlers either. You cant make Asuka/Io Shirai out of everyone... also I doubt they can speak any basic english which for a promotion on TNT might be kinda important, no?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> By the way i'm not saying that the american wrestlers are bad, far from that.
> 
> The difference in the ring come from the fact that in Japan they don't really care about the look, the most important thing is how good you are in the ring.
> 
> In America the physique is more important than the in-ring abilities.


It's hard to tell then because Joshi i've seen exhibit the same flaws non-Joshi get flack for.



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Do you even watch wrestling bro that's not true.


Do you? Every Riho match i've seen has either had a clear botch (her and Yuka in the triple threat) or just clunky shit. Doesn't mean they're awful but being a step above I don't see it.



Alexander_G said:


> In this case I'm just asking about AEW ladies. How about Awesome Kong? Bea Priestley?


Kong prime easy yes. Kong now biasedly i'd take her because I know she's lost a step. Bea, Allie,Leva all them give me the same "this is meh" feeling as the Joshi. Honestly the only standout moment AEW women wise was Nyla's knee drop. Everything else was just there.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Out of all the women's wrestlers I've seen in AEW where I didn't have prior experience to them, Riho is the one that's impressed the most. She's quick, she's sudden, she can sell well, etc. She reminds me a lot of Kairi Sane.
> 
> I think the only downfall of her right now is that with her size the stories are limited on what you can tell with her. She'll always be the underdog. With someone like Kairi at least, she has enough size and muscle on her where she can switch it up in matches.


You know before Kairi came to the US she didn't have that much muscle.

If one day Riho sign full time with AEW and come to the US, she will get "bigger".


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> You know before Kairi came to the US she didn't have that much muscle.
> 
> If one day Riho sign full time with AEW and come to the US, she will get "bigger".


As small as Kairi as when she first came into NXT, she was still a fair bit bigger than Riho is now. And with Kairi I feel she has a a more varied offense with her striking to make up for the lack of size that I haven't seen enough of from Riho yet.

Again, I think she's really good. I just wonder if she'll be able to adapt in the future.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I like Riho, she probably lacks the charisma of Yuka Sakazaki and Shida. We have to remember she's only 22, and for some talent it takes a while for them to find their groove in that department. She's a good underdog babyface, and is a great talent for her age. She's probably not the greatest Joshi worker around, but again it comes with age. I still would like AEW like they've done with Hikaru Shida and probably sign up 2 or 3 more up to full time contracts and let them work on the American Indies and get used to working in the States. 

I think the lack of good American or European workers is hurting the women's division, who's really good when you take away the Joshi's. Nyla has potential. Britt and Bea are good hands but neither are on the same level as their real life partners. Sadie Gibbs is one for the future. Allie, Brandi and Leva are nowhere near the top level. I haven't seen enough of Penelope Ford yet. Awesome Kong is way past her best and has been for years. 

I think Kylie Rae is a big loss as she would have been one of the talents with potential. Signing up Priscilla Kelly, Nicola Savoy and Mercedes Martinez wouldn't be a bad move. Even Ivelisse would be a good pick up. None of them are star names but at least it give a bit of depth to the division. 

With Riho, I don't see her winning the title. I could see them giving it to Nyla cause she's the big nasty heel and having the faces chase her will make it more exciting.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> *As small as Kairi as when she first came into NXT, she was still a fair bit bigger than Riho is now*. And with Kairi I feel she has a a more varied offense with her striking to make up for the lack of size that I haven't seen enough of from Riho yet.
> 
> Again, I think she's really good. I just wonder if she'll be able to adapt in the future.


Wasn't Kairi a sailor or something like that when she was younger ?

This sport helps a lot with the muscles of the upper body.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I don't understand when someone says : She look like a kid, she's too small….
> 
> Her size is the same than the one of Io Shirai and she's even taller than Kairi Sane.


Io has 21 lbs on her, Kairi has 17.


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

Shida is my favourite, but Yuka and Riho are very close behind.

The stand out by far for me in the AEW womens division.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> *The difference in the ring come from the fact that in Japan they don't really care about the look*, the most important thing is how good you are in the ring.


I guess you're not familiar with Stardom

Anyway, I like Riho, but her match at All Out was boring and you could tell from the crowd reaction. Her face is generic, there are FAR more beautiful female wrestlers out there. Peyton Royce, Alexa Bliss, Allie, Brandi Rhodes, I could go on and on

Nothing I've seen from her impresses me like what I've seen from Io Shirai, especially in her one and only Lucha Underground match, and Tessa Blanchard is the best thing going in women's wrestling right now


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I've become a big fan of hers recently, also I've gone back and watched her older Japan work as well as her current STARDOM work as well. She's really good, and FAR more ready to be champion than Nyla Rose is.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Arkham258 said:


> I guess you're not familiar with Stardom
> 
> Anyway, I like Riho, but her match at All Out was boring and you could tell from the crowd reaction. Her face is generic, there are FAR more beautiful female wrestlers out there. Peyton Royce, Alexa Bliss, Allie, Brandi Rhodes, I could go on and on
> 
> Nothing I've seen from her impresses me like what I've seen from Io Shirai, especially in her one and only Lucha Underground match, and Tessa Blanchard is the best thing going in women's wrestling right now


By the look a mean the physique.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

She is great. Love all the AEW joshis.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Seen her 4-5 times live in Singapore's Indy scene.

She can carry newbies so well.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Arkham258 said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> > *The difference in the ring come from the fact that in Japan they don't really care about the look*, the most important thing is how good you are in the ring.
> ...


I disagree I think Riho is hot asf. Something about petite Asian woman.


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

Riho is great and if AEW start doing various back story videos it would add more depth to the likes of Riho, Yuka and Shida. Them not talking fluid english is not that big of a problem. Just hire an asian backstage interviewer and subtitle it. That´s how people watch their entertainment all over the world. You get used to it quickly.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She's been wrestling since she was nine, so even in her early 20's she's already a vet.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

She is brilliant really like watching her matches. Compare riho to the horrible weekly botch fest of becky, Charlotte and Bailey. Sasha banks is the only remotely talented wwe female wrestler outside their Japanese imports. Asuka and shirai are great.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like her so much I made her my new Avatar. No regrets



Asuka842 said:


> She's been wrestling since she was nine, so even in her early 20's she's already a vet.


She is amazing.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I hope you're ready to watch her lose to my girl Nyla on 2 October. :lenny


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Riho is decent in ring, but Shida impressed me waaay more. I think she shined much brighter than Riho in their match. Riho is also committed to Stardom as well meaning it's pretty likely they will slap the belt on Nyla Rose. Definitely lets some of the air out of that future title match for me. I'm also super convinced that Riho is being positioned so favorably because Kenny Omega is really finna bust a nut.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you guys seen her matches as an 8 year old girl? She had been wrestling for that long


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cataclysm said:


> Riho is decent in ring, but Shida impressed me waaay more. I think she shined much brighter than Riho in their match. Riho is also committed to Stardom as well meaning it's pretty likely they will slap the belt on Nyla Rose. Definitely lets some of the air out of that future title match for me. I'm also super convinced that Riho is being positioned so favorably because *Kenny Omega is really finna bust a nut*.


What are you talking about man... they not even dating. They go way back sure but that is just random. Has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What are you talking about man... they not even dating. They go way back sure but that is just random. Has nothing to do with anything.


Obviously that much is baseless speculation. That being said my main point was that I wouldn't be shocked that Kenny would be playing favorites with his friends. I enjoy Riho regardless but yeah.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cataclysm said:


> Obviously that much is baseless speculation. That being said my main point was that I wouldn't be shocked that Kenny would be playing favorites with his friends. I enjoy Riho regardless but yeah.


Hey if he really wanted to play favorites, Shida would be the first champion because they were PRETTY close.


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Hey if he really wanted to play favorites, Shida would be the first champion because they were PRETTY close.


Fair enough


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I always think the first women's champ should be someone who have a decent reign for a few months, have good to great matches, and make the title legit and something special. 

Riho for me is a talent, but she's someone I don't think is a long term champ imo. She's a plucky underdog type, have two or three title matches and loses it . Nyla is nowhere ready for that spot yet, she's got potential for sure and once it clicks for her. She be a great heel champ in a year or two time. But right now she shouldn't be the first champ. I suppose Riho winning it wouldn't be awful but she wouldn't have been my first choice.

That's the problem with the women's division, some say they lack big stars which is true. But more so for me, they really lack top workers who can go out and have matches that will stand up or steal the show at PPV. It's still the division right now that weakens AEW, I think their main event and tag team divisions are great, their mid card is good but their women's division is really lacking.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

looper007 said:


> I always think the first women's champ should be someone who have a decent reign for a few months, have good to great matches, and make the title legit and something special.
> 
> Riho for me is a talent, but she's someone I don't think is a long term champ imo. She's a plucky underdog type, have two or three title matches and loses it . Nyla is nowhere ready for that spot yet, she's got potential for sure and once it clicks for her. She be a great heel champ in a year or two time. But right now she shouldn't be the first champ. I suppose Riho winning it wouldn't be awful but she wouldn't have been my first choice.
> 
> That's the problem with the women's division, some say they lack big stars which is true. But more so for me, they really lack top workers who can go out and have matches that will stand up or steal the show at PPV. It's still the division right now that weakens AEW, I think their main event and tag team divisions are great, their mid card is good but their women's division is really lacking.


I would take Riho all day over Nyla Rose. Riho is a very very likeable underdog with a great natural ability in the ring not too mention her experience. I just feel like this is AEW pushing Nyla Rose so they can you know market her as an "empowering" first transgender champion blah blah. You can see it coming. I just like Riho a lot more then Nyla. I get Daniel Bryan underdog vibes from Riho. She could possibly be the Daniel Bryan of the womens division. I could see her get super over, it's just hard not to love her, look at her she's just a sweetheart, smiling to the ring always looks so happy. She genuinely loves wrestling and it shows through the screen. It's contagious.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Meh. Good to see she has a following but I'm not a fan personally. She's too tiny for my liking. I'd rather they push Ivalisse or Mercedes Martinez.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Meh. Good to see she has a following but I'm not a fan personally.* She's too tiny for my liking.* I'd rather they push Ivalisse or Mercedes Martinez.


That's kinda part of the appeal to see the smaller wrestler push through adversity. Hence an underdog. Also helps she is freaking adorable and good wrestler. Just makes me want to root for someone like that. Seems like a sweet person too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That's kinda part of the appeal to see the smaller wrestler push through adversity. Hence an underdog. Also helps she is freaking adorable and good wrestler. Just makes me want to root for someone like that. Seems like a sweet person too.


I can definitely understand why you're a fan. She does seem like a sweet girl and everyone loves an underdog. Hopefully she does get to hold the women's gold at some point.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I can definitely understand why you're a fan. She does seem like a sweet girl and everyone loves an underdog. Hopefully she does get to hold the women's gold at some point.


RiGOAT the GOAT of AEW lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My favorite is Britt Baker, but I think that's just because I like cute brunettes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yuka eats her for breakfast

I said it!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Riho being in the first time match is fine, but it being against Nyla is such a mistake. The crowd is going to be so quite for that match and it's on the first show and the first women's champion and that is not the crowd reaction you want for that match. How Britt Baker is not in the first title match is flabbergasting to me.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yuka eats her for breakfast
> 
> I said it!


I love Yuka too. Riho is still the GOAT.



RKing85 said:


> Riho being in the first time match is fine, but it being against Nyla is such a mistake. The crowd is going to be so quite for that match and it's on the first show and the first women's champion and that is not the crowd reaction you want for that match. How Britt Baker is not in the first title match is flabbergasting to me.


I don't know man I like Britt Baker but she lacks in the charisma category.



Spoiler: .


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Spoiler: .




I hate you


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> I hate you


Rude


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Also rude to torture people ?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't know man I like Britt Baker but she lacks in the charisma category.


I wouldn't even argue with you about that, but compare the pop Britt Baker got in the Casino Royale match to that of Riho and Nyla's. 10 times what either of those other ladies got easily.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

WOW i didn't knew that her breast was that "big" 

what she wear when she wrestle must be really tight.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

RKing85 said:


> I wouldn't even argue with you about that, but compare the pop Britt Baker got in the Casino Royale match to that of Riho and Nyla's. 10 times what either of those other ladies got easily.


I think because she gets brownie points for being Adam Cole's gal.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Alexander_G said:


> I think because she gets brownie points for being Adam Cole's gal.


Well yeah Britt Baker got a pop because they heavily promoted her. People know who she is. Japanese womens wrestling is so niche I doubt anyone really knew Riho before she was signed. I mean some people knew her but not many. I don't think people are going to pop for her without knowing her. I still think she has potential to win the fans over. 

As for Britt Baker yeah she has potential but the charisma is lacking. I mean she is a Dentist I can't think of a more boring profession then that. She's also quite green in the ring. The potential is there for sure she is good looking and has shown spots of brilliance in the ring. Time will tell.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Well yeah Britt Baker got a pop because they heavily promoted her. People know who she is. Japanese womens wrestling is so niche I doubt anyone really knew Riho before she was signed. I mean some people knew her but not many. I don't think people are going to pop for her without knowing her. I still think she has potential to win the fans over.
> 
> As for Britt Baker yeah she has potential but the charisma is lacking. I mean she is a Dentist I can't think of a more boring profession then that. She's also quite green in the ring. The potential is there for sure she is good looking and has shown spots of brilliance in the ring. Time will tell.


I follow Joshi wrestling. ICE Ribbon, Riho's home promotion, is pretty obscure. I'd put it as the 4th or 5th promotion in Japan for women's wrestling. So I would say most people were clueless of Riho.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I follow Joshi wrestling. ICE Ribbon, Riho's home promotion, is pretty obscure. I'd put it as the 4th or 5th promotion in Japan for women's wrestling. So I would say most people were clueless of Riho.


Wow, I've never seen anyone confuse Gatoh Move for Ice Ribbon before. Riho hasn't even wrestled for Ice Ribbon since 2012 either :lol. Cagematch is a useful tool, bud. (Y)

I've seen Riho in TJP for a while now, and honestly, she wasn't anywhere near my favourites of the promotion opposed to Yamashita, Tatsumi, etc but I think she has stood out in AEW so far. Good performances most of the time, it's made me think much highly of her.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

MC said:


> Wow, I've never seen anyone confuse Gatoh Move for Ice Ribbon before. Riho hasn't even wrestled for Ice Ribbon since 2012 either :lol. Cagematch is a useful tool, bud. (Y)
> 
> I've seen Riho in TJP for a while now, and honestly, she wasn't anywhere near my favourites of the promotion opposed to Yamashita, Tatsumi, etc but I think she has stood out in AEW so far. Good performances most of the time, it's made me think much highly of her.


Oh, what the fuck ever dude. Even MORE obscure as it's in Thailand. Excalibur even said she was from Ice Ribbon during All Out. You're splitting hairs.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Oh, what the fuck ever dude. Even MORE obscure as it's in Thailand. Excalibur even said she was from Ice Ribbon during All Out. You're splitting hairs.


Well, don't blindly go with with something, because Excalibur wasn't correct which anyone that follows Joshi should know. Just don't try and be clever and claim others are clueless when you are misinformed yourself, that's all. No biggie.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Oh, what the fuck ever dude. Even MORE obscure as it's in Thailand. Excalibur even said she was from Ice Ribbon during All Out. You're splitting hairs.


Riho is with Gatoh Move since 2012


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a footage of a 9 year old Riho wrestling adults


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

MC said:


> Well, don't blindly go with with something, because Excalibur wasn't correct which anyone that follows Joshi should know. Just don't try and be clever and claim others are clueless when you are misinformed yourself, that's all. No biggie.


I don't follow ICE Ribbon anymore because it's not that great. And last time I did she was there. A quick Google search for Ice Ribbon and she's STILL the 6th wrestler to come up. And I hadn't seen her anywhere else. So you can see why I figured she was still there.

I usually stick with Stardom and TJP these days along with some Oz on occasion.

But you got me dude. The internet is a better place. You should be proud.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Oh, what the fuck ever dude. Even MORE obscure as it's in Thailand. Excalibur even said she was from Ice Ribbon during All Out. You're splitting hairs.


Imagine getting mad over your false facts being wrong, especially after claiming you follow Joshi wrestling, couldn't be me 8*D

Anywho, Riho has been fantastic. However, I think Yuka has been the standout joshi out of them all thus far, I really missed her not being at All Out.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Raye said:


> Imagine getting mad over your false facts being wrong, especially after claiming you follow Joshi wrestling, couldn't be me 8*D
> 
> Anywho, Riho has been fantastic. However, I think Yuka has been the standout joshi out of them all thus far, I really missed her not being at All Out.


Yuka's dope I like them both. They both have similar qualities. Riho really shined though from her performance and defeating Nyla who is fat and is more then twice her size.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm a fan.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Buster Cannon said:


> I'm a fan.


Adorable. :x


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ugh.

Done.


----------

